# canadian coupon websites??



## wild_strawberry (Jan 13, 2010)

I am always reading articles on how much people save by printing off coupons off the internet...but a lot of the websites are american...does anyone know of any good sites other than save.ca? Thank-you in advance


----------



## Maltese (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,

Here are some websites that you many want to check out:

www.save.ca

www.smartcanucks.ca

www.frugalshopper.ca

www.redflagdeals.com

Happy shopping!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks!!


----------



## Alexandra (Apr 3, 2009)

Also you can try http://www.fabuloussavings.ca/


----------



## groceryalerts (May 5, 2009)

wild_strawberry said:


> I am always reading articles on how much people save by printing off coupons off the internet...but a lot of the websites are american...does anyone know of any good sites other than save.ca? Thank-you in advance


We have a lot of great coupons.

http://coupons.groceryalerts.ca/

Including: 

20% off of Dennys
Save $5 when you spend $35 or more in-stores at Chapters until Jan 31 2010
Save $10 on purchases of $50 or more at Sport Mart until Jan 31 2010
Save $3 when you buy any 2 Ziploc products
Save 15% off at Gap, Old Navy and Banana Republic


----------



## canadianbanks (Jun 5, 2009)

The list below might be helpful:

http://couponing.about.com/od/canadiancoupon1/Canadian_Coupons_and_Deals_Resources.htm


----------



## Shelly (Aug 30, 2011)

wild_strawberry said:


> I am always reading articles on how much people save by printing off coupons off the internet...but a lot of the websites are american...does anyone know of any good sites other than save.ca? Thank-you in advance


You might want to check out http://www.smartsource.ca for printable coupons.

I have also started my own site: http://www.freecouponsforcanadians.com


----------

